# Litchfield's customer service



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

Just wanted to say thank you to Iain , Ben and Martin.

I had an issue with oil leak ..nothing serious but it had to go up to Litchfield's 

Car picked up on a trailer Wednesday , problem sorted Thursday , Delivered back to me @ 6.15am this morning so I have the car for the weekend ..
Now that is customer Service!!

Please take not Nissan HPC's ...this is how you keep business.. 

Thanks again guys.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

I can only echo your comments. Fantastic and how business should be done.


----------



## skyline 34 (May 8, 2006)

Another very satisfied customer:clap:

The Litchfield following is gaining real pace, and the HPC's are losing more and more custom.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Cant understand why anyone owuld go anywhere else....Dan did my 6 month service and it was first class....happy to chat and answer all my silly questions...I certainly wont be going anywhere else.


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

the reason i would go somewhere else is purely geographical. not sure i can justify a 300 mile roundtrip for a service!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

JIMBO GTR said:


> Just wanted to say thank you to Iain , Ben and Martin.
> 
> I had an issue with oil leak ..nothing serious but it had to go up to Litchfield's
> 
> ...


How much did you pay for the trailer service?


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

coolmeister said:


> the reason i would go somewhere else is purely geographical. not sure i can justify a 300 mile roundtrip for a service!


I do 364 don't be a girl


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Your welcome James :wavey: It was Dan (we don't have a Ben here) that worked on the car. He is a trained Nissan Master Tech and knows his stuff 

Regards

Iain


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Litchfield said:


> Your welcome James :wavey: It was Dan (we don't have a Ben here) that worked on the car. He is a trained Nissan Master Tech and knows his stuff
> 
> Regards
> 
> Iain


Stop reading these threads. Your head will swell up sooo big , you`ll not get out the office


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

apologies Iain , and sorry to Dan ,I obviously heard wrong on the phone yesterday ...
thank you very much again ...


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

imattersuk said:


> I do 364 don't be a girl


+1:clap:


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

Well, it would depend on what I was having done, if it was something big then I prob would, but for the 12mth service that is due next.... I'm sure hpc Tunbridge wells can handle that!


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Dan did my 18month service, fitted a Milltek and dropped the sump as I had Dodson magnets installed - all very efficient and pleasant and worked through his lunch so I could leave by a certain time.

Top stuff - just make sure I get a Scooby Type 20 loan next time!!

D


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

sumo69 said:


> Dan did my 18month service, fitted a Milltek and dropped the sump as I had Dodson magnets installed - all very efficient and pleasant and worked through his lunch so I could leave by a certain time.
> 
> Top stuff - just make sure I get a Scooby Type 20 loan next time!!
> 
> D


What do the magnets achieve over the stock one? Better pick up?


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> Cant understand why anyone owuld go anywhere else....Dan did my 6 month service and it was first class....happy to chat and answer all my silly questions...I certainly wont be going anywhere else.


I drive from South-East London every time


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Stevie76 said:


> What do the magnets achieve over the stock one? Better pick up?


Much better pick-up given how strong the magnets are - strongest I have felt!

Litchfield have seen the weaker OEM ones loose much of their "pull" if the oil is at high temperature for any length of time. 

Insurance policy for the gearbox and at £100 ish fitted seems money well spent.

D


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

christer said:


> I drive from South-East London every time


...and I did yesterday from NW London/Herts.

Motorway shut on way back so had some fun on the A roads!!

D


----------

